# Just fishing



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Yesterday started out beautiful.










I ran a lot and all I could find was dirty water and undersized redfish. Our first big fish was a monster bull red that broke the hook. At the end of the day we did land a good sized jack. Came in with clean ice. 










Today I had the same group. Our target was red snapper. I made a run across the mouth of the river and made a quick limit of 10 plus pound red snapper










We had to put up with some sharks and actually landed a small black tip. Our first red snapper was the smallest at this rig.










From there we headed west looking for mangrove. The water had changed from yesterday and even a commercial boat out there using live croaker was struggling and ended up doing lousy for the day. It was still early but with not much happening except catching and releasing red snapper and with one sick and another getting queasy they decided to call it for the day. Ended up with a nice board of fish for our efforts.










I have a feeling I will be 2 people short tomorrow.

Life is Good! 
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice board of fish. To bad about the guys getting sick, tell them to pop a couple Bonine and they'll be fine!


----------



## Jason B (Jul 3, 2014)

That is a nice Jack, had to have been a blast to catch


----------

